# does this sound ok?



## 85cannabliss (Feb 26, 2008)

hi all just a quick question, can you leave a plant from seed to harvest to grow outside??

i ask coz my plan is to put plants out in 1 plant plots. meaning 1 here 1 there all over the place. but i dont want to have to go visiting , EVER. then when it comes to harvest go and collect my fruits. last year i got WAY ahead of myself and had 23 in 1 place, so once 1 was found, they all were. this way i should get at least 1 plant to harvest.
 and if it dont rain for 10 days or so, i may pay a few a little visit with some fresh water.



let me know what you think.
85C


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola 85

The plant is a weed.
It has survived on its own for centuries, Understand?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Feb 26, 2008)

No.

You will have a small harvest if any. That is if you put them in the ground. If you  put them in a pot they will most likely not make it at all.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Feb 27, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hola 85
> 
> The plant is a weed.
> It has survived on its own for centuries, Understand?



thats what i thought , surely mother nature must supply the feed they need to survive. i will be visiting them if it dont rain for a while to give them a little drink.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you don't care much for me, 85. Which is all fine, but I'm just trying to help you out. Just like last year when I told you that your plants would be found.....and they were. I wish you could have proved me wrong. This season I'm telling you if you put your plants in pots and scatter them out and never go to them and think that you are going to harvest then you are going to be disappointed. 

I'm not the best grower on this site, nor do I claim to be even close. But, I have *some* knowledge.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Feb 28, 2008)

hey sticky i aint got no problem you bro, in fact i take your advice in toe., and i will have a few local plants to tend to, just so i kinow when to go and give the wild 1s the chop.

and yes, last year was a big flop for me, but this year i will be remembering where i went wrong last year, and use that to ensure i have bud to smoke this year. i just want some far away from where i live so that i leave absolutely no trails behind when i visit. 

i have high hopes for this year sticky, and dont mean to sound like i dont agree with you, but trial and error is the only proper way to learn for yourself, dont you think?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 28, 2008)

I would give it a shot bro the worst that can happen is you get nothing but if the grow and dont get noticed then you make out:hubba:  I wouldn't put them in pots i would plant the straight in the ground just make sure the soil is good in the area that your gonna put them also i would visit them at least twice a month at least to make sure they are healthy and get the right amount of water & food and also to make sure that you dont have any males don want one out there to pollinate your females  and to check if anyone has been to there good luck if you do go through with this peace


----------



## 85cannabliss (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks SB, and about that male problem you think i may have. i plan on just putting 1 plant per plot so that i donmt need to worry about pollenation. i may visit a few of them later on to see if i have survivors, and to water if there isnt any rain for a week or so. thanks for the bigup tho.

85C


----------



## 85cannabliss (Feb 28, 2008)

and just to add to this for any1 reading, tell no1 coz people do get jealous, and i went overboard last year and put 23 plants in 1 plot, so once 1 was found they all were. so dont do any of these 2 things!!

the rest is up to you.


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 28, 2008)

I would say that 2-3per acre if you can.  Keep them small and remember they can get VERY tall, where I do outdoor there is a concern with hunters scouting at the harvest time of the season.  Thats why I keep few in one place,  the whole eggs in one basket thing you know


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2008)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> i plan on just putting 1 plant per plot so that i donmt need to worry about pollenation.
> 
> 85C



So not true 85'..  pollen can be carried "wind born" for quite some distance (1/4 to 1/2 mile I'm told) Insects can transport it as well. Plan at least one trip in mid to late August, just for..


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah hick, i plan on spacing them out a little more than 1/2 a mile. thats why im not visiting them, i plan on planting around 30 plants in a 50 mile radius. and then ive got possibilities of going on holidays and trips this year, i may plant 1 or 2 while im away. i may even buy some feminized beans if i decide to do this, so that when i go the distance back to fetch them, i know they gona be girls.

and sweetnug, i already learned my lesson last year, i had all my plants in 1 place last year and they all got took. i didnt even get 1 plant out of it. so im planning carefully this year 

ive even put 3 stoneybud males out a few nights ago instead of putting them  in the bin, if they grow i can pick pollen and selectively seed my females nearby


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

i think you could do it in five to ten gallon pots...with a nice happy frog soil for all the nutrients it will need for veg then add some high p guano to the soil for the flowering phase then all you have to do is water the plants. or you can just feed it every time you water it but this isnt very practical for guerilla grow. you want to be as discrete and secretive as possible.​


----------



## Hick (Mar 2, 2008)

85'.. IME.. and in most cases, mj doesn't do "well" without some care, watering, feeding, ect. 
Though you might be rewarded with a better harvest than you had last season , I would also expect, "at least" a 50% loss to the elements.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah hick, then 50% on males leving 6ish if i plant 30. but ive said before 1 plant  will keep me happy, just knowing i succeed this season will be good enough for me.

JJ, ill not be using pots, straight into the ground for mine. im looking into moisture retaining crystals, or vermaculite/perlite. or all 3 deep in the holes. with  fine mesh over the soil so not to get too wet.


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

cool man...how big of whole you gonna go with..2 ft? cant wait to see this thing!​


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 2, 2008)

2ft max brother, i dug 23 1ft holes last year and bought over 350ltrs of soil to fill them. i may just stick with 1ft-ers for the time being. unless i think the soil in the area is really crap, then ill go for 2ft.  but ill mixing potash in the lower of the hole for when they reach flower, then theyll have a boost of all the right nutes. 

im thinking alot more than doing atm lol


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

sounds promising bliss. i think 1 ft holes would work well. they wont get gigantic though unless you dig a big 3 ft hole. and the nutrients in the bottom so when the roots reach it during flower they will have all they need, is right on!

​


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks man, looks like i better get my gardening tools out  hehe i cant wait


----------



## godtea (Mar 2, 2008)

plant and leave is a crap shoot.
a little involvement with your girls will pay of in spades.
you don't have to sit on them , but tending them can be an enjoyable task
 Just my opinion


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Mar 2, 2008)

You will get a better harvest out of 4 or 5 well taken care of plants than 30 plants not taken care of very well. If I were you, I would save myself a lot of trouble and make 2 3-plant plots. You're almost guaranteed to have atleast a couple females out of it and you can handle taking care of two patches. I've made the very same mistake. I put about 20 my first year. They were all spread out and I had to devote a lot of time to them and still couldn't care for them adequately. Between some bad luck and males I ended up with one female that produced for me.


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 2, 2008)

^^^  Agree


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 2, 2008)

Plant one good strain and not bagseed. You will make more from one good plant that just takes a small amount to get you high than with several bagseed plants.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 3, 2008)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> You will get a better harvest out of 4 or 5 well taken care of plants than 30 plants not taken care of very well. If I were you, I would save myself a lot of trouble and make 2 3-plant plots. You're almost guaranteed to have atleast a couple females out of it and you can handle taking care of two patches. I've made the very same mistake. I put about 20 my first year. They were all spread out and I had to devote a lot of time to them and still couldn't care for them adequately. Between some bad luck and males I ended up with one female that produced for me.



i wont be visiting them to care for them, but i will be treating the soil with potash in the lower of my holes. and a very light mix of fish blood up to a few inches from the top soil. i will also be using moisture retention such as perlite and vermaculite. so like i said earlier, the only visit ill need to take is if it doesnt rain for 7-10 days, and then ill make the labourius trip with gallons of water to top them all up. im hoping to visit at sexing time, only it is to move all my males to 1 female.



			
				longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Plant one good strain and not bagseed. You will make more from one good plant that just takes a small amount to get you high than with several bagseed plants.



yeah i sort of agree with you there LTG, although seeds from good weed gotta mean good weed  dont it? anyway these are what i have for the grow besides begseed;

SKYWALKER
AFGHAN#1
ETHIOPIAN SUNSHINE
STONEY BUD (white widow X northernberry)

and then the bagseeds, and im also thing of getting some feminized SKUNK#11 seeds for my furthest sites. this so i know that im traveling the distance for 100% females.

thanks for the input tho guys, i just love that i can share what ive been dreaming up for the past 6 months. and get the help i need to ensure things go according to plan.

85C


----------



## Hick (Mar 3, 2008)

> . and a very light mix of fish blood up to a few inches from the top soil.


  The fish will likely attract critters. Critters that will "dig" to find the food source that they can smell. If you use fish or blood, dig and ammend your holes at least a month in advance.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks for the heads up HICK, ill have to get started soon then.


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 5, 2008)

ok so my 1st seeds have cracked, and the growing begins. 4 stoneybud seeds cracked yesterday and i put them in fibre pots with ordinary potting soil. they are now on top of a heat mat in my snake vivarium (snake got out). so last night i prepared my soil, ive done as i said i was gonna mixed in vermaculite, water crystals and fish blood, and then splitt it into 5, 5litre bags.
i also have 5, 5 litre bags of the potash mixed soil.

cant wait to see these growoutside just waiting until they are a couple inches tall before i move them out. i have found around 20 decent plots for this year so i may put 1 or 2 in each.

wish me luck, 85C


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

Hi there. Everything sounds good except that your snakes got out! That's not cool. Anyways, sounds like you have a plan and you're well on your way. I will have my fingers crossed for you my friend. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## marcnh (Apr 22, 2009)

85,
I can see how you feel man!  The more you go to your plot, the better chance of getting caught and the more work it is.  Can you get clones?  That would be your best bet if you want low maintenance.  You probably also want to dig deep holes and add moisture crystals or some amendment to hold moisture.  You also want to weed out around your plants so your plant is the only one that needs water, then add some grass as a top dressing to inhibit evaporation.


----------

